# Photo Phile Contest: Hoppy Holidays 2009!



## Elf Mommy (Nov 28, 2009)

[align=center]Hoppy Holidays 2009!
[/align]
[align=center] Here are the contestants!!!
[/align] 
The top five rabbits will each have a week long place of prestige at the top of our message board. Participants must agree to have their photo modified to include the RO name and for size/shape to fit our logo requirements. I will be doing those modifications, if you have any questions.

Please vote for your favorite rabbits! Definitely pick more than one! We need five winning photos to grace the top of our message board for the month of December.

The vote will only run for ONE DAY! I need the other day this weekend to work on modifying the photos to become our banners! Banners will be posted in this thread at the end of the week up top, to be preserved for future years.

[align=center]Good luck to all of our beautiful bunnies!!!

Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

JadeIcing's Gwyneth Apple Hoshi





 
JadeIcing's Dallas Jinx Jones, Connor Grayson, and Noah Chibi Ash






JadeIcing's Elvis Aaron and Teresa Mekare





JadeIcing's Xavier Gabriel





JadeIcing's Hannah Celeste Montana





JadeIcing's Ringo Starr





JadeIcing's Wyatt Holliday Earp





JadeIcing's Bailee (who she is bunnysitting)





Little Bay Poo's Billy





Little Bay Poo's Ronnie





MPHF's Floppy





MPHF's Harley





MPHF's Minstrel





MPHF's Penguin





bunnytamer's Mr. Flopps





californiagirl's fosters, Casper and ?





californiagirl's Miley and Ariel





Elf Mommy's Poe





Happi Bun's Dunkin





Hazel-Mom's Hazel





jessicalovesjesse's Pippin





kirbyultra's Kirby





Luvmyzoocrew's Belle





Luvmyzoocrew's Benny





Luvmyzoocrew's Charger





nikki8jean's Iza Bunny





~*sAbRiNa*~'s Sabrina





slavetoabunny's Snowball





SOOOSKA's Daisy Mae





Starry Night's Koko





TinysMom's Dallas & Austin





TinysMom's Hermes





TinysMom's Mercury





TinysMom's Nyx





TinysMom's Sophia





TinysMom's Victor





TinysMom's Ziggy





xKuchiki's Clover




 [/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 6, 2009)

Week One:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 13, 2009)

Week Two:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2009)

Week Three:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## nicolevins (Dec 29, 2009)

All SOOO cute !!!

Great effort everyone


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 3, 2010)

week five:


----------

